# No microfoam on Sage Barista Touch



## Diirn (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello,

I would like to ask for your assistance.

I have Sage Barista Touch and since some time I have found that I can't create the microfoam (I'm using the automation method with the sensor). The milk is being heated, the steam wand is working, but there is no microfoam at the end of the process. I have also noticed that the steaming ends on 60 degrees instead of 65 degrees Celsius.

I have done below steps:

- I have descaled the machine multiple times

- I have checked the steam tip and o-rings

- I have checked multiple milk types

- The steam wand when it cleans itself looks ok (flow is correct).

Shal I go with this topic to the service or maybe you have other opinions? I would be grateful for any help.

Kind regards,

Jakub


----------

